# Group Picture



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's not very often that I can get a group picture but I was cleaning and they all decided to get out of the cage at the same time. A couple of the guys look like they might be saying "Get that camera out of my face".
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Your birds are so beautiful! What are their names? I especially love the one on the far right.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow, look at that beautiful flock :thumbsup:*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love them and the set up they are sitting in


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Very beautiful flock Cody , Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great picture of your beautiful flock!!
Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sweet...and what an awesome picture...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohh that's a terrific wide angle shot of your flock! Also love their gym set-up :thumbsup:


----------



## KatRay09 (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG love love love them BEAUTIFUL :loveeyes:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to finally see your whole flock, they're gorgeous and very colourful, too!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks all for looking. From left to right it is Opie, Ollie, Perry, Patti who is sort of hiding she is between Perry and Turks tail on a lower perch, Turk, Cody, Louie and Bebe.

Then there are two more that are not in that picture as they are in a different part of the house. Here are Minsky and Ada.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are adorable!  I love group photos!


----------

